
ElysianVMU – A New VMU Emulator From Elysian Shadows - EddieRingle
http://www.thedreamcastjunkyard.co.uk/2016/05/elysianvmu-brand-new-vmu-emulator-from.html
======
Artlav
Ah, that brings back decade-old memories. Dreamcast was my last really used
gaming console.

I also made a VMU emulator, but never quite figured out how to run the BIOS -
there were two opcodes missing from the instruction set that the real BIOS
needed, and i had no clue what they were.

The DirectVMS guy, the one who wrote the first (or so) VMU emulator, did
figure these opcodes out, but he kept the info to himself with a smug smile.

Anyway, i just checked, and my emulator still works and did compile correctly
into JS, so if you want to look what VMU looks like, here is a tetris in it:

[http://orbides.org/apps/evmu.html](http://orbides.org/apps/evmu.html)

A,B Start and Mode use the A,B,S,M keys, arrows are IKJL.

Timings might be off a bit, this thing is quite old.

~~~
gyrovorbis
I'm the author of ElysianVMU, and I actually have yet to emulate the BIOS for
that exact reason... Still working on it... But that's really badass that you
have your emulator running in the browser, man. Epic.

~~~
Artlav
Well, i found people to be reluctant to download programs these days, so it's
necessary to put them into the browser to be able to show them off
efficiently.

As far as i can remember, i figured from the nearby code that the opcodes are
read from flash (0x50) and write to flash (0x51), and they read to or store
from REG_ACC to the flash at address of word at register 0x105:0x104. But
there seems to be something more to it, since that's not enough to boot the
thing.

In any case, good luck!

